# October Hill Country



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Cooler temperatures are ringing the dinner bell for our Hill Country fish. They are stocking up for the winter, competing for the fly, and creating some memorable strikes. 

A bright yellow hopper, tossed to the middle of a deep pool, enticed a vicious assault as a Guadalupe bass hurled his body two feet out of the water, grabbing the foam bug in his lips on the way. 

Hoppers, poppers, streamers, and nymphs are all on the menu as the fish ramp up their appetites in preparation for the winter months. 

This is a fun time to be on the water with a fly rod.

Largemouth bass up to four pounds, smallmouth and Guadalupe bass, sunfish and cichlids are all competing for a well cast fly. Look for moving water, with high banks, grass, or overhanging branches. Toss your fly tight to cover and hang on.

Use bright colors, white or chartreuse, and keep your eye on the fly. 

Let's go fishing


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Beautiful pics.
Can't beat October!


----------

